# Delton 1:24 Box Car to 1:20.3



## Fern Creek & Western (Mar 15, 2016)

I was looking for a way to add some more 1:20.3 box cars to my Fern Creek and Western Railroad without having to open my wallet up for more AMS or Bachmann Spectrum cars. I was taking a look at some of my Delton 1:24 box cars and thought about whether they could amount to anything in 1:20.3 scale. I have seen other people successfully convert these cars to 1:20.3 simply with a new paint job or with something like a complete rebuild. I decided to go somewhere in the middle. I completely detailed with brake rigging underneath, body mounted kadee couplers, air hoses, new brake wheel and locks on the doors, etc. I then repainted the car, and masked off the area where the car's reporting marks would go. I applied the FC&W logo (custom printed by Stan Cedarleaf's) to the side of the car and then gave it a weathering job to represent peeling paint and rusty hardware. I then took the tape off and applied the reporting marks so that it looks like the car had repainted reporting marks. And done here's what I got! It looks very good next to the much larger FC&W box car by AMS. #467 is a much older and worn out car in this era than the new and much more modern #400. I am very happy with the way this project turned out and I plan to do a few more!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful job. As Kevin Strong (East Broad Top) notes, older narrow gauge cars tended to be smaller along all proportions, so your conversion works well as an older car.

Since my railroad is set in Middle Earth, I have even taken old Kalamazoo Toy Trains cars and modified them for service.









Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done. I like the look.


----------

